# So I played an Ibanez RGA32 for the first time today...



## Mattayus (May 17, 2009)

That is all.

































































Seriously though, fucking hell. I just couldn't put it down. 

Since buying my 7620 a couple of years ago it's really spoiled me for guitars. Every time I play something mid-level (£200-£500) it just doesn't compare to a £1200 (when they were new, that is) 7620. But fuck me man, this was just jaw dropping for a £300 guitar.

I'm definitely going to have to get one in the near future. Anyone else played/got one?


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 17, 2009)

Aww, the U.S. doesn't get that model. All we have for non-prestige RGAs is the RGA42FM. Tasty, but it has a Wizard II neck (I don't like the square shoulders).


----------



## Adamh1331 (May 17, 2009)

I've really considered buying a rga42 recently.I really like the features and all but havent got to play one but i have played other rga series and all of them where excellent and i dont see this one being to much different.Seems to be at a very decent price  I wish they offered the rga32 here tho i would rather have it or the solid black rga42 but the biggest thing i wanna know is how do those pups sound?


----------



## Mattayus (May 17, 2009)

Very bloody nice. I played along to some Chimaira and some Killswitch, and the tone was fucking spot on. Grindy as fuck, saturated, and I could squeal for days on end. Very very bloody nice indeed!


----------



## Adamh1331 (May 17, 2009)

Nice! I might just have to get one sometime and try it out.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 17, 2009)

did my thread inspire you? 

glad you liked it mang!


----------



## Mattayus (May 17, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> did my thread inspire you?
> 
> glad you liked it mang!



Haha no fucking way man! I didn't even notice that  I'm so gonna get one of these though dude. I just read your thread and it's uncanny how you noticed exactly the same things as me. It really is a too-good-to-be-true guitar! Fuckin outstanding


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 17, 2009)

yeah it's like exactly the same thread!

ah well, great minds ey?

I'm thinking of going back for it next week, not sure if I want the FM one though


----------



## Spondus (May 17, 2009)

they look delicious  ill have to see if anywhere local has one i can try, failing that i could always get an rga body made for my 7321....


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (May 17, 2009)

The low end Ibanezes are damn good. My RG370DX was £300, I played my bandmates RG prestige something and there was barely any difference in sound or playability. Look at the specs and the price of this and compare it to any prestige model.

I know which one I'd rather have.


----------



## Mattayus (May 17, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> yeah it's like exactly the same thread!
> 
> ah well, great minds ey?
> 
> I'm thinking of going back for it next week, not sure if I want the FM one though



Get the mahogany oil dude! The FM is lovely, but Ibanez release a shit-ton of FM guitars all the time. This one just has that little something that the rest don't. And, it's my understanding that it's rarer!



Thin_Ice_77 said:


> The low end Ibanezes are damn good.



That said, I've had fuckin tons of RG's over the years, and although on the whole they definitely out-do their price, this one definitely takes it a step further.


----------



## Jonny (May 17, 2009)

Two threads on the RGA32 now. I wonder when it's my turn to try/buy one.

I doubt Denmark St. will have them.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 17, 2009)

dude I think I'm gonna buy it next week!


----------



## Zahs (May 17, 2009)

Jonny said:


> I doubt Denmark St. will have them.



Went a couple days ago, to rockers, not much, standard, there was an Ibanez RGT, the one with the chameleon finish, but thats pretty much it.


----------



## noob_pwn (May 17, 2009)

i think the oiled mahogany would sound the best out of that bunch, aside the prestige model so jump on it before they can the model or something!


----------



## Stitch (May 17, 2009)

BigPhi84 said:


> Aww, the U.S. doesn't get that model. All we have for non-prestige RGAs is the RGA42FM. Tasty, but it has a Wizard II neck (I don't like the square shoulders).



The only difference is the RGA42 has the veneer and those awful Lo-Z Actives.


----------



## poopyalligator (May 18, 2009)

BigPhi84 said:


> Aww, the U.S. doesn't get that model. All we have for non-prestige RGAs is the RGA42FM. Tasty, but it has a Wizard II neck (I don't like the square shoulders).




Hmm that is strange. I went to one of my local shops the other day and they had all three variations. They had the natural, black, and the flamed one. In fact I told scar symmetry about the all black one, because i saw it and played it. Maybe a few made their way to the US.


----------



## Mattayus (May 18, 2009)

Stitch said:


> The only difference is the RGA42 has the veneer and those awful Lo-Z Actives.



So does the mahogany oil model dude. And to be fair, they weren't the worst pickups in the world! I'm not an actives fan anyway, so I would swap them out eventually, but I've had much much worse for sockers.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 18, 2009)

^ aye, they actually sound somewhere between EMGs and passives. I didn't mind them personally I was quite surprised at how they sounded, I need more output though so I'd still swap them out


----------



## Spondus (May 18, 2009)

just found out theres one in gamlins in cardiff, guess where im going


----------



## Harry (May 18, 2009)

Yet to spot a RGA42 at the main Ibanez dealer I go to in Melbourne. I've played the older RGA 321 models with passives, so I want to try one of these new babies out to see what it's like.


----------



## Apophis (May 18, 2009)

this guitar looks really nice and simple, that's how I like it


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 18, 2009)

I am so close to pulling the trigger...


----------



## Harry (May 18, 2009)

Pull the trigger


----------



## Mattayus (May 18, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I am so close to pulling the trigger...



Do it man, I'll fucking love you forever. And I'll be in Reading in like... 45 minutes.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 18, 2009)

haha don't encourage me, my girlfriend's birthday is in 2 weeks 

I might have enough money to blag both, I'm going to figure it out later


----------



## Mattayus (May 19, 2009)

... WELL!??!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 20, 2009)

Harry said:


> Yet to spot a RGA42 at the main Ibanez dealer I go to in Melbourne. I've played the older RGA 321 models with passives, so I want to try one of these new babies out to see what it's like.


 
Which Ibby dealer do you go? I'm interested. 

Been hunting for a RG Fixed myself: these are looking tempting:













Shame there's models unavailable in AU:









http://resources.ibanez.com/resourceservicehost/images/Ibanez/web/eg/products/RGT42FXQMMSB.gif


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 20, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> ... WELL!??!



still mulling it over man, the last thing I wanna do is go and blow all my cash and not have enough for what I've planned for my gf's bday 

could be two weeks before I know for sure...


----------



## Mattayus (May 20, 2009)

Why did I sell my RG3EX1 






I sold it to fund a 7321 project, which I ended up selling after about 3 weeks anyway  I want my RG3 baaaaaack!! 



Scar Symmetry said:


> still mulling it over man, the last thing I wanna do is go and blow all my cash and not have enough for what I've planned for my gf's bday
> 
> could be two weeks before I know for sure...



Ah mate I hope you have enough to do both. Or combine the two, and just buy her it for her birthday


----------



## manicsix (May 20, 2009)

Some of these models look really nice, but the non-prestige ones have the wizard II neck. Maybe that's your thing, but wizard I for me, please.


----------



## Mattayus (May 21, 2009)

Nope. They don't. I read somewhere that the RGA's (even non prestige) have a slightly rounder, fatter neck than the Wizard II, and it felt like it too. Had more "grip" to it.


----------



## soliloquy (May 21, 2009)

that model up there is actually MUCH cheaper than that. in canada, a new one can be bought for about 250+ dollars. thats canadian dollars!


----------



## Acre (May 23, 2009)

I got a black RGA42 about 2 months ago and for the money it's unbelievable. The pickups easily approach EMG output but it's got more of a fat, rich sound than a sterile 'quack' like an 81. Got mine brand new for £295 and it was worth every penny. Gibralter bridge is built like a tank and the white binding looks sweet 
IMO the pre-amp is useless though. It's meant to cut out the mids to give a classic 80s metal tone but every time I flick the switch it's as if the mahogony has been replaced with fossilised dinosaur shit. Seriously, that's an accurate description


----------



## Razor777 (Jun 19, 2009)

Acre said:


> I got a black RGA42 about 2 months ago and for the money it's unbelievable. The pickups easily approach EMG output but it's got more of a fat, rich sound than a sterile 'quack' like an 81. Got mine brand new for £295 and it was worth every penny. Gibralter bridge is built like a tank and the white binding looks sweet
> IMO the pre-amp is useless though. It's meant to cut out the mids to give a classic 80s metal tone but every time I flick the switch it's as if the mahogony has been replaced with fossilised dinosaur shit. Seriously, that's an accurate description



Hahaha!


----------

